# Very sad



## Jeff15 (Dec 24, 2020)

l'm posting this with a heavy heart....
As much as I love Photography and everything that comes with it, it is taking up too much of my time. I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics of cleaning, cooking and maintaining the home. So something has to give.
I have decided to get rid of my gear.
Below is a list of what is available. Serious enquiries only, no stupid offers please.
Thanks for reading and understanding. Here is what I have for sale:
1. Vacuum cleaner
2. Dustpan and brush
3. Mop and bucket
4. Cat
5. Iron
6. Laundry detergent
7. Various Mr Muscle products
Thank you.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2020)

I'll take the cat.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 24, 2020)

I'll trade you two chickens and a slinky for the cat. The chickens can count, they're a big help with doing the bills.


----------



## terry_g (Dec 25, 2020)

Can you send me pictures of the cat?


----------



## Space Face (Dec 25, 2020)

I have no idea what any of that items are.  I'll ask the wife.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 25, 2020)

Almost had me. Lol.


----------



## PJM (Dec 25, 2020)

Phew!  You had me there for a minute.


----------



## Overread (Dec 25, 2020)

Look rules is rules you gotta show photos of what you're selling!

Doubly so for the cat darn it! 



Space Face said:


> I have no idea what any of that items are.  I'll ask the wife.



I'm pretty sure the first 3 items are used to clean camera sensors. Sucking out the dust first; then sweeping any bits that get left behind and finally giving the sensor a proper wet clean


----------



## Space Face (Dec 26, 2020)

Overread said:


> Look rules is rules you gotta show photos of what you're selling!
> 
> Doubly so for the cat darn it!
> 
> ...



I used to have a number 4 thing but it was pretty useless, not very friendly  nor functional.


----------



## dgphotog (Dec 29, 2020)

I may be interested in the iron. But given the recent issues, I must ask. Does it heat up if you leave it on?


----------



## billycar (Dec 29, 2020)

Not the cat ... : (


----------



## viathelens (Dec 29, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> l'm posting this with a heavy heart....
> As much as I love Photography and everything that comes with it, it is taking up too much of my time. I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics of cleaning, cooking and maintaining the home. So something has to give.
> I have decided to get rid of my gear.
> Below is a list of what is available. Serious enquiries only, no stupid offers please.
> ...




I have been inept at using the first three items my entire life so don't need them as I currently do not use the ones I have very often.  I have four cats, so don't need a cat for sure!  Seldom iron...but some laundry detergent might be nice.  Have no idea what the Mr. Muscle products are and an a "Ms." probably don't want "Mr" products.  Now you will certainly have more time for what matters in life...photography!


----------

